# What's the most accurate top rated thermometer?



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had several different thermometers over the years and many have different readings. Anyone have comments on top rated accurate ones?
Thanks


----------



## smccleme (Aug 20, 2012)

I blew the budget on this guy: http://www.amazon.ca/Accuracy-Water...d=1390632579&sr=8-5&keywords=fish+thermometer

It's reasonably accurate. I like how it's 120V powered. It's very bright though - I have it in my sump tank. I wouldn't want it in the display tank unless you wanted to give your fish a night light.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

smccleme said:


> I blew the budget on this guy: High Accuracy Waterproof Submersible LED Digital Display Thermometer Fish Aquarium Tank: Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies
> 
> It's reasonably accurate. I like how it's 120V powered. It's very bright though - I have it in my sump tank. I wouldn't want it in the display tank unless you wanted to give your fish a night light.


Nice Thermometer... I'm curious to see what others use as well. My Africans break almost every glass thermometer I put in the tank and the cheap digital ones I've tried don't last that long.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Normally I just go with the cheap glass thermometers. I haven't liked the (lower end) digital thermometers from coralife or Hagen that I've tried; they're not any more accurate than the glass ones (they might read to the tenth of a degree... But mine have been off by as much as three degrees) and they are really poorly built. A good digital thermometer is going to be expensive.

For my nano tank (no room for a glass thermometer) I went DIY with a waterproof temperature probe and a microcontroller. Works fantastically. Runs off usb power, calibrated to within 0.5 degrees C, audible temperature alarm, and if I plug it into a computer I can have it do logging or send alarm emails.


----------



## Plants'n'fish (Jul 25, 2013)

The Jehm temp control ETCI-1R is going to be my all time favourite because it isn't just a thermometer, it also turns your heater on and off depending on the temp set by you. This is really good because when heaters break they tend to get stuck in the on position. They are also constructed to commercial grade.


120 discus planted
130 mixed reef


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have used these Shepherd hook ada thermometers and they seem to be very accurate.
Hydra Aquatics Glass Hang-On Thermometer
I have a couple I'd be willing to sell, since I shut down my frag tank.


----------

